# موقع شامل جدا عن مكن الديزل البحرى



## sasadanger (25 يوليو 2010)

موقع شامل جدا عن مكن الديزل البحرى




للدخول للموقع 



http://www.marinediesels.info/





المصدر: ملتقى البحاره فى الوطن العربى​


----------



## duosrl (8 أغسطس 2010)

sasadanger قال:


> موقع شامل جدا عن مكن الديزل البحرى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [font=&quot]قمة في الروعة متعك الله بالصحة والعافية[/font]​


----------



## sasadanger (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور حبيبى على المرور تقبل احترامى 
نورت الموضوع 
ويارب يكون الموقع مفيد


----------



## eng_salah76 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة عشرة على عشرة و كمان الفيديو بتاع المحركات من موسوعة القوات المسلحة
الله ينور و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## eng_salah76 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة عشرة على عشرة و كمان الفيديو بتاع المحركات من موسوعة القوات المسلحة
الله ينور و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## hisham_mounirian (14 يناير 2012)

الموقع دة انا اتعلمت منة ديزل بجد 
لدرجة اني فكرت اشترك فية


----------

